# Interested in purchasing Wilcom software and I have questions...



## LightishRedd (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi! I've been a machine operator for over ten years, and I've been editing designs in an older version of Wilcom for just as long. But now I'm at a point where I want to own my own software, do all the digitizing for my employer, and eventually start my own digitizing company to work from home. My questions are mostly about buying older versions/used software.

I know that there are hoops that need to be jumped through when "inquiring" about pricing from Wilcom. It's funny that I recently saw a UK website that displayed pricing, but not here in the US. I know that I want to buy 'Embroidery Studio Designer', but to save money and get the software sooner I'd like to buy an older version. Maybe 'e3?' 

I've seen 'e3' priced on eBay anywhere between $2400 - $5000 but don't have a basis for comparing to 'e4.' What would be a fair price? What would be a good deal or overpriced?

I've also read on this forum that you have to make sure the number on the dongle is legal? Does that mean the dongle needs to be checked to see if it's legit and not been stolen or hacked?

I've searched this forum many times in the past and it's always been a huge help. I appreciate any information that comes my way. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

LightishRedd said:


> Hi! I've been a machine operator for over ten years, and I've been editing designs in an older version of Wilcom for just as long. But now I'm at a point where I want to own my own software, do all the digitizing for my employer, and eventually start my own digitizing company to work from home. My questions are mostly about buying older versions/used software.
> 
> I know that there are hoops that need to be jumped through when "inquiring" about pricing from Wilcom. It's funny that I recently saw a UK website that displayed pricing, but not in the US. I know that I want to buy 'Embroidery Studio Designer', but to save money and get the software sooner I'd like to buy an older version. Maybe 'e3?'
> 
> ...


I've just upgraded to E4. Honestly don't waste your money on E3 because E4 is a whole new ballgame. A very worthwhile upgrade and you can pay monthly. If you want good features then Wilcom Hatch is a scaled down version of E4. Available on Flexipay and about 999 dollars. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryce77 (Oct 10, 2016)

scoobylyn said:


> I've just upgraded to E4. Honestly don't waste your money on E3 because E4 is a whole new ballgame. A very worthwhile upgrade and you can pay monthly. If you want good features then Wilcom Hatch is a scaled down version of E4. Available on Flexipay and about 999 dollars.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


can you get wilcom e4 with flexpay to?


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

Bryce77 said:


> can you get wilcom e4 with flexpay to?


I'm paying the upgrade on Flexipay. Upgrade was £1200

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## LightishRedd (Aug 5, 2013)

scoobylyn said:


> I've just upgraded to E4. Honestly don't waste your money on E3 because E4 is a whole new ballgame. A very worthwhile upgrade and you can pay monthly. If you want good features then Wilcom Hatch is a scaled down version of E4. Available on Flexipay and about 999 dollars.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply, but as it is, I'm staying away from payment plans and only willing to pay out of pocket. That's why I was wondering about used pricing.

It would be great to buy 'e4 Designer', but I'm guessing it will be out of my price range. I've seen the added tools and features, but right now it's just not for me.

Aside from your thoughts about e4, what do you think about buying e3 used?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryce77 (Oct 10, 2016)

scoobylyn said:


> I'm paying the upgrade on Flexipay. Upgrade was £1200
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


we bought Hatch for the flex pay if I knew e4 had that option I definitely went with the e4 instead


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

Bryce77 said:


> we bought Hatch for the flex pay if I knew e4 had that option I definitely went with the e4 instead


Hatch is a great piece of software for the price. Yes E4 has more clout and the product visualiser, new search functions, details saved within emb file etc are great to have but for most its darned expensive and the new features aren't really necessary for them. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## mines (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes you can look in the UK or in Australia. In the Netherlands Ebay runs Marktplaats.


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

How much did you pay for e4, just wondering, I bought hatch, but i never messed with e3 or e4


----------



## mines (Apr 23, 2016)

You can ask Wilcom for prices. e4 designing is 4K, Single Elements summed 10K. All in one about 10K


----------



## printsfordays (Oct 6, 2017)

I used the trial version of hatch for a little while and found it to work reasonably well. Still seemed as though the standard fonts still need tweaking in order to run out nicely though. 

How has Hatch worked for you when it comes to building text?

Also what sort of volume are you running at? How many design or garments per week?


----------



## niftytees (Jan 31, 2011)

I have e3 that I'm looking to sell. It's registered with Wilcom and can be upgraded to e4 if you want to go that direction. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

I actually like hatch, I used to have floriani, but i found hatch much better, it still need tweaking in terms of trimming, and I don't like that they don't offer much on applique.
However, I love hatch as a program
The reason I got hatch was because I didn't want to spend 10k on software, instead I can spend that money buying equipment.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

whats better hatch or deco studio lite e3


----------

